# small bumps on the head ... help!



## ses11485

I have a 7 month old pit named Peaches (not totally sure of her age as she is a rescued pound pup), and she has come down with some *little bumps on the top of her head between her ears*. I have been searching for any posts here and elsewhere but nothing that sounds quite on par with this. Sorry for the length, but I'm going to try to be thorough:

About 2 weeks ago we noticed 3 little bumps on her head which became scabs. They did *NOT* seem to bother her - no itching, and she didn't mind when we inspected them. The bumps were not filled with puss, nor did they have a 'head' or a black spot like acne. We picked off the scabs and the hair came off leaving tiny little bald spots that have not yet grown back.

At about the same time she had a very minor itchy redness under her front armpits. In addition, she had a bout of the 'liquid squirts' diarrhea - not sure if any of this was related. We used oatmeal shampoo and an oatmeal cream rinse and the itchiness went away almost immediately. We also decided to change her food from Iams proactive puppy to Orijen Regional Red because we were worried about allergies to poor dietary fillers.

After a trip to the vet, he told us the bumps on her head were *folliculitis*, and to keep an eye on it. He didn't seem too worried. For the diarrhea he gave us Centrine and Flagyl and told us to feed her rice and boiled chicken for the next couple days.

Just yesterday we started feeding her the Orijen food again and also gave her another bath because she had gotten really dirty at the dog park. Soft stool is back - but no liquid, thankfully. Today three more bumps showed up on her head in the same general area on her head.

I've been reading that bumps and hair loss can be anything including acne, demodectic or sarcoptic mange, folliculitis, allergies, stress, a diet too high in protein, etc.

Has anyone had symptoms like this? I paid a $226 vet bill for the diarrhea issue, which isn't completely fixed, and I don't want to bring her in to get a skin scrape sample if it's not needed and I'm just becoming neurotic.

Thanks!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits

Orijen can be highly too much protien for some dogs... so it maybe that but I don't know enough about bumps like that also dogs can get loose poop from changing their feeding too quickly so if you were doing chicken and Rice you should have gradually mixed in the kibble a little at a time for at least a week a little more at a time to get her stomach used to the change so it didn't affect her as much, but for bumps the only ones I've ever dealt with are ones from Melody when she was 9 weeks old from her sister beating her up bad and she had little teeth size bumps everywhere and we just did oatmeal baths and bag balm till it all healed up. But your situtation is different hopefully someone else can help you out!


----------



## fortyfootelf

sounds like extremely dry skin or something irritating her skin. you can add fish oil or salmon oil in her daily food porportions to help with the dry skin irritation. my red brindle had the same situation except it was a single bump, and he had a missing patch where taht bump was. it didnt seem to bother him at all when i touched or scratched it. i am still not sure what it was or why it came about but what i did to fix the problem was i stopped giving him his weekly bath and started giving him the fish oil. it still took a little time for it to heal up and grow back but in conclusion it did. the fish oil is good for dogs skin so it would never hurt to break open a gel cap in their food. and the thing with the bath. once you give your dog a bath, you also wash off the much needed natural oil off their skin. this oil helps protect the skin from lots of things, such as dry skin and irritation. dont get me wrong it is good to give your dog a bath but just not so often. their skin will dry out due to the lack of skin oils.


----------



## geisthexe

Can you please post some photos of the head / bumps so we can take a actual look at it. I dont want to give advice that might be wrong. Thanks


----------



## ses11485

here are some photos.

my camera actually makes it looks worse than it really is in person. it's really hard to see without moving the hair out of the way.


----------



## FLY-SkY

My puppy had the same bumps on her eye lids the bumps almost look like zits bottom line i came to find out that she had a allergic reaction to something but they went away after a couple of days


----------



## Starrsmoma

Hey..this is EXACTLY what my girl currently has..if u go look at my posts which is "so is this the begining of mange" maybe we can relate here....this is intresting.


----------



## Starrsmoma

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/26851-so-begining-mange.html

here..thats what ive been posting. everythying you have described, is whats going on with my dog. at least your vet gave you a diagnosis. they just told me the bumps should go away after meds....3 more visits late, with the SAME meds each time, bumps still remain. Trying new vet Friday.


----------



## geisthexe

It can be many things. But did your vet do a skin scraping? 

You can do the following that should do the trick. 

- Get a tupe of athletes foot oitment. (apply a small amount twice daily for 7 days)
- Order some Cephalexion 250 (give 2 capsule twice daily) or 500 (give 1 capsule twice daily) for 7 days
- After the 7 days, get yourself some Vit. E oil and apply to the area this will start to help with the scarring and hair growth. 


Please do not start panicing over this b/c alot of folks are going to TELL you the worse... 

Hope it all helps.


----------



## Starrsmoma

im assuming this vet did for this dog, but mine didnt. ill give this a try. Good luck to you ses11485, hope you figure this out lol


----------



## ses11485

Starrsmoma - hi! i did read your post and i read something similar somewhere else, with their dog just starting their period and bumps appearing. can't remember where because i've been searching EVERYWHERE for an answer! Peaches only has them on her head so far, plus she is spayed. I'm kind of freaked out it's mange, but everything i've read about mange it seems that the onset is always around the paws, elbows, eyes - not on the top of the head - and it seems to be discomforting to the dog, which is not the case with mine.

My vet did say folliculitis and he seemed like it wasn't serious at all, but i'm just not totally convinced and it's unsightly on her pretty head. She does seem to have a sensitive stomach and sensitive skin, much more so than my hardy beagle mix Jack. when she gets bitten by bugs she gets bumps just like people, but those go away without the hair loss. So I kind of have a feeling it has something to do with sensitivity - but whether it's food, grass, stress, allergies, etc. etc. i don't know! We put her on expensive new food - Orijen regional red - which isn't supposed to have bad fillers like corn, soy, etc. but i don't really see a difference with the bumps.

Did you actually do the mange skin scrape test? if so, what were the results and how much did it cost? what meds did the vet give you originally? I see that he did give you cephalexin, which is something i was looking into, i just heard that putting your dog on antibiotics can actually give them immunity to their ailment if they are on them too long. it sounds like once the meds were gone, the bumps reappeared with your pup, which is so annoying. peaches is only 7 months - i don't want her on meds forever!

To geistehexe - she weighs 41 lbs.

as for the bathing, we really don't bathe her that often at all. maybe twice a month out of necessity because we are outside a lot and she gets dirty. is that too much, still? if so, is there an alternative to bathing that can get her somewhat clean after being in the mud/rain/etc.?

Thanks everyone! i'm just so annoyed by this and the lack of a solution. she's so pretty and sweet, i hate to see this ailment!


----------



## ses11485

my vet didn't do a skin scrape test. he looked at it, told me folliculitis, and said to just keep an eye on it.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Starrsmoma

see, i totally agree with sensitivity thing. i thought at first, because of the hairloss and scabbing, it would end up as mange, but just like you, i was doing my research, and everything about mange, doesnt seem to exactly fit with Starr. Its not bothering her, the areas in which is most likely they say to start accuring, didnt happen to my pup. So i came here for help, which alot of people bless them have been trying to throw in ideas as well lol It doesnt help my vet DID NOT do any kind of skin testing what so ever, all 3 times. So, im kinda stuck figuring things out on my own. They didnt seem concerend, just kept giving out the same meds, but i dont want my dog to have to take meds, that arent helping, let alone, i hate giving her meds all together.

ive been giving her oatmeal shampoo baths as well, which does help a lil, and i try to keep those lil bald spots clean.

some days bumps are REALLY noticable, other days...they go down. So i have no clue.

ive noticed they are starting to show up on her inner thys alot now.

good god, what are these annoying bumps 0.O


----------



## Starrsmoma

OH! btw...my vet DID perscribe the Cephanlexin 500 mg...which didnt help all 3 times. The bumps came back after meds were gone.


----------



## ses11485

so, more searching and found something people call 'bully bumps', which i think is just slang referring to any bump of various cause afflicting a pit bull. i did find a couple leads:

Bully Bumps?

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/5997-bully-bumps.html

Pet Health, Pet Care, Pet Health Problems: Rash on chest

• View topic - Who's Had Hives?

ha - that was a lot. basically, it seems that pit bulls get hives from topical contact with allergens, food, plastic bowls, bug bites, grass, and much much more. i'm not sure if our pups have hives, because i am pretty sure hives cause discomfort and itching, and neither of ours seem to be bothered. some people said they had hives that turned into bacterial infection...

i am still at a loss, but i think the conclusion lies somewhere in our dogs having sensitive skin and GI tracts.

i'm going to hold off on cephalexin for now, and use some topical ointments that are supposed to help with skin irritation:

21st Century Wound Lotion - Health Care - Dog - PetSmart

21st Century Medicated Antiseptic Cream

Peaches' case seems pretty mild right now, so I'm going to try not to overreact. i might do some research into other foods, too.


----------



## ses11485

i may try benadryl, too. how has your luck been with it?


----------



## geisthexe

Why do folks ask for help if they truly dont want it.. :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Starrsmoma

So far, not much with the benadryl. Bumps went down but not away, but thats been goin on all the time. Starrs had her bumps for about 2 in a half months now, this past month is when the flaking and scabbing started going on. And it all happend when she/a lil before she went into her and ramaind. Now, in the middle of this, she got her ear infection which im sure you mite have read. a yeast infection IN THE EAR lol :/ Doc said the bumps and infection happend because her body went "heywire" and is off balance.

so i thought maybe the yeast bacteria is whats floatin around on her skin? Dont know.

So he perscribed me the two meds i put in my other posts, a med to take the sweling of the bumps down, and her ear drops for her infection.

what was really weird too was that the area where she once had some small stiches, swelled up when all this started. They couldnt explain that either.

So, friday, im going to go out and just do some natural treatments like people have mentioned to me on here. Like the yogurt, flax seed and fish oils. Hair growth suppliments. Everything like that. Try to get something better going for her immune system other than the food i feed her.


----------



## Starrsmoma

We do want it. the meds you suggested DONT help. thats all.


----------



## geisthexe

Starrsmoma said:


> We do want it. the meds you suggested DONT help. thats all.


Just b/c they didnt work for your dog doesnt mean it wouldnt work for the other.

Last post for you all ... good luck with the pups :rofl:


----------



## ses11485

to geisthexe:

i do thank you for your help - it put me at ease that you said not to panic. you said get athlete's foot cream; however, i had already gotten the previously mentioned medicated antiseptic cream and wound lotion. i found out that the active ingredients in both athlete's foot cream and the cream i already had were the same, so i'll just stick with what i spent money on already.

as for the cephalexin, i can't find them at any stores so i have to order them online, so i can't start that immediately.

in a couple days, i'll start on the vitamin E that you recommended, as well. 

until then, we'll see how the cream i bought works.

thanks to everyone! much appreciated.


----------



## Starrsmoma

Im sure other peoples opions on certain topics mean just as much as yours. we seem to have the same issue with our dogs, i didnt know it was rude to go back and forth with our own info. people will do what they want with info. its great others help. some people have more knowledge then others yeah, but doesnt mean its better.


----------



## ses11485

puppy problems are just too stressful. even if it's minor, they can't tell you what is wrong and it's frustrating.

i think that beyond the very helpful treatment suggestions, i also want to know the root of the problem so i can take preventative measures in the future. i would feel guilty if something i'm doing - feeding bad food, etc - is causing these problems.

anyway i'll keep updating, and starrsmoma, let me know what happens with yours, too.

(side note) to make matters worse, a big husky attacked peaches at the dog park today and now she has a scratch above her eye! so weird, she was just laying in the shade minding her own business and this dog trampled her.


----------



## Starrsmoma

Gota love those people who dont leash their dogs lol :/ poor pup. but yeah deff. keep going with some updates if any changes happen, as will i with diff. things im going to try 

see if we cant get this under wraps.


----------



## fortyfootelf

i was also thinking maybe they could be heat bumps? im just throwing that out there as an idea. if i recall correctly the bumps that Red had seemed to come along whenever the outside temperature began to get hotter and dryer. since there hasnt been much percipitation in my area lately, could this affect my dogs skin? his bumps have been gone for about 2 weeks now but they are starting to come back. i found another one on his back last night. or could if be an infected hair? allergy to something in his food?


----------



## Starrsmoma

The heat thing sound like a possibility too. I thought perhaps because shed deff. Get tyhem bad on her back after a long walk in the sun.


----------



## ses11485

i have read that the heat can be a factor, especially since allergens in the air can get worse. change in weather can also create stress...


----------



## cinish

*bumps all over pups head*

Hi everyone, I rescued a mother & her 9 pups about 1 month ago. I found them behind a dumpster. the mother appeared to have mange, she has bald spots on her entire body & she was red & irritated. I have been treating her with the borax & peroxide mix & she seems to be responding well to the mixture, she is growing her hair back. The problem is her pups have lost their hair and have bumps all over their little heads. Only one pup is starting to lose her hair all over her body. The rest of the liter just have this condition on their heads. Some do have what look like "measles" all over there bodies. I'm pretty sure they all have mange! I have been treating the pups with the borax/peroxide mixture as well but their little heads still have these ugly bumps and a couple of them have swelling around their eyes. 
Has anyone had this experience with pit bull pups before? I will submit a photo but I warn you, it isn't pretty. I feel horrible for these babies but I really can't afford to take them to a vet (9 pups would cost a arm & a leg)
I will submit a photo tomorrow & if anyone has every seen anything like this before, I sure would appreciate some advice.

Thanks
Cinish


----------



## lamh35

*Bumps on back that look like scabs*



ses11485 said:


> I have a 7 month old pit named Peaches (not totally sure of her age as she is a rescued pound pup), and she has come down with some *little bumps on the top of her head between her ears*. I have been searching for any posts here and elsewhere but nothing that sounds quite on par with this. Sorry for the length, but I'm going to try to be thorough:
> 
> About 2 weeks ago we noticed 3 little bumps on her head which became scabs. They did *NOT* seem to bother her - no itching, and she didn't mind when we inspected them. The bumps were not filled with puss, nor did they have a 'head' or a black spot like acne. We picked off the scabs and the hair came off leaving tiny little bald spots that have not yet grown back.
> 
> At about the same time she had a very minor itchy redness under her front armpits. In addition, she had a bout of the 'liquid squirts' diarrhea - not sure if any of this was related. We used oatmeal shampoo and an oatmeal cream rinse and the itchiness went away almost immediately. We also decided to change her food from Iams proactive puppy to Orijen Regional Red because we were worried about allergies to poor dietary fillers.
> 
> After a trip to the vet, he told us the bumps on her head were *folliculitis*, and to keep an eye on it. He didn't seem too worried. For the diarrhea he gave us Centrine and Flagyl and told us to feed her rice and boiled chicken for the next couple days.
> 
> Just yesterday we started feeding her the Orijen food again and also gave her another bath because she had gotten really dirty at the dog park. Soft stool is back - but no liquid, thankfully. Today three more bumps showed up on her head in the same general area on her head.
> 
> I've been reading that bumps and hair loss can be anything including acne, demodectic or sarcoptic mange, folliculitis, allergies, stress, a diet too high in protein, etc.
> 
> Has anyone had symptoms like this? I paid a $226 vet bill for the diarrhea issue, which isn't completely fixed, and I don't want to bring her in to get a skin scrape sample if it's not needed and I'm just becoming neurotic.
> 
> Thanks!


My pit, Mojo, recently got these as well. We got him when he was 7 weeks old and he will be 10 years old in Sept.and weighs 100 lbs. They also started out as, about 3 or 4, bumps on his neck, near his head, and the scab and hair came off when I picked it. He has them down his back now. The only thing I can think of is I changed his food to Blue Buffalo Salmon, about 3 or 4 large bags ago, and brown rice so I just bought chicken and brown rice for Seniors . Maybe he's allergic to the salmon. He's never had a skin condition, until now, so i don't know. Let's keep each other posted until we figure it out. If it doesn't clear up, I am going to take him to the vet for it. He doesn't have any other symptoms.


----------



## lamh35

My pit, Mojo, recently got these as well. We got him when he was 7 weeks old and he will be 10 years old in Sept.and weighs 100 lbs. They also started out as, about 3 or 4, bumps on his neck, near his head, and the scab and hair came off when I picked it. He has them down his back now. The only thing I can think of is I changed his food to Blue Buffalo Salmon and brown rice, about 3 or 4 large bags ago, so I just bought chicken and brown rice for Seniors . Maybe he's allergic to the salmon. He's never had a skin condition, until now, so i don't know. Let's keep each other posted until we figure it out. If it doesn't clear up, I am going to take him to the vet for it. He doesn't have any other symptoms.


----------



## Cmickrun

*new*

hey, im new to this whole forum thing... i saw your post, and my 1 year 6 month old pit has the exact same thing...did you ever find out what it was? thanks..


----------



## bmball

*Got the answer! :]*

Ok, so I have a blue nose pit named Nala who has HORRIBLE skin issues. However, she too has these little bumps on her head. Finally I figured out what it was! When she shakes her head or gets itchy ears, she shakes and hits the tips of her ears on the top of her head and makes a little bald spot and creates these little pimples. When her ears are nice and clean, the bumps on the top of her head go away! This could or could not be the case for your dogs, but it sure looks the same! Also, check the tips of her ears. If they are red and inflamed, it probably is the same thing :]

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hagen12

*Bumps on puppy's head*

I have a 4 month old pit mix, don't know what his background but he has little bumps on his head, kinda flakey. Now they are getting on his legs some and he is itchy. I think it is mange, he is headed to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## ames

Hagen12 said:


> I have a 4 month old pit mix, don't know what his background but he has little bumps on his head, kinda flakey. Now they are getting on his legs some and he is itchy. I think it is mange, he is headed to the vet tomorrow.


keep in mind some scraping will come back negative even if the pup they have it. What are you feeding?


----------



## ladyluck145

If J somehow eats something outside of her normal diet that sets her allergies off in some way, she will get little clusters of hard bumps on her head from time to time. It's been that way since she was a puppy. In fact, when J's allergies are acting up that's one of the first areas where bumps tend to appear on her. She also will experience yeast infections/irritation in her ears although those are now rare and very mild considering how serious they used to be.

I realize some people say a Royal Canin veterinary diet is not A+, but it's really the only food I have found that gives my dog a firm stool and it does not set off her food allergies or IBD. So when you mention "diarrhea" I am all too familiar. We feed her the Royal Canin Hypoallergenic Select Protein which has venison and potato. People say better brands are out there. We have tried lots of top brands of natural or organic foods, but they did not do well with her IBD which was really frustrating.

My niece and nephew stayed with us last Thursday through the weekend. I am guessing one of them gave her a table scrap or two, because I noticed little bumps on the top of my J's head on Monday. Noticed the inner part of her ears looked irritated and "yeasty" so I got out the Zymox for her ears because that always does the trick. I also applied some of the Zymox Topical Cream with HC .5% to her head. As of today, all bumps are basically gone and her ears look normal. Will continue using both products for a while longer to make sure the issue is totally gone. Zymox gets rid of yeast, bacteria, fungus, etc so if I had not seen improvement, I would be scheduling an appointment at the vet.

I am not a vet. But J is around 5 years old now and has a thick blue binder of records from a long list of vets concerning her serious allergy problems and irritable bowel disease. So at this point, any issue she experiences is pretty easy for me to recognize. With her diet, supplements, products, etc - J's health is normally great - unless she manages to eat or come in contact with something that causes a flare up.



ses11485 said:


> I have a 7 month old pit named Peaches (not totally sure of her age as she is a rescued pound pup), and she has come down with some *little bumps on the top of her head between her ears*. I have been searching for any posts here and elsewhere but nothing that sounds quite on par with this. Sorry for the length, but I'm going to try to be thorough:
> 
> About 2 weeks ago we noticed 3 little bumps on her head which became scabs. They did *NOT* seem to bother her - no itching, and she didn't mind when we inspected them. The bumps were not filled with puss, nor did they have a 'head' or a black spot like acne. We picked off the scabs and the hair came off leaving tiny little bald spots that have not yet grown back.
> 
> At about the same time she had a very minor itchy redness under her front armpits. In addition, she had a bout of the 'liquid squirts' diarrhea - not sure if any of this was related. We used oatmeal shampoo and an oatmeal cream rinse and the itchiness went away almost immediately. We also decided to change her food from Iams proactive puppy to Orijen Regional Red because we were worried about allergies to poor dietary fillers.
> 
> After a trip to the vet, he told us the bumps on her head were *folliculitis*, and to keep an eye on it. He didn't seem too worried. For the diarrhea he gave us Centrine and Flagyl and told us to feed her rice and boiled chicken for the next couple days.
> 
> Just yesterday we started feeding her the Orijen food again and also gave her another bath because she had gotten really dirty at the dog park. Soft stool is back - but no liquid, thankfully. Today three more bumps showed up on her head in the same general area on her head.
> 
> I've been reading that bumps and hair loss can be anything including acne, demodectic or sarcoptic mange, folliculitis, allergies, stress, a diet too high in protein, etc.
> 
> Has anyone had symptoms like this? I paid a $226 vet bill for the diarrhea issue, which isn't completely fixed, and I don't want to bring her in to get a skin scrape sample if it's not needed and I'm just becoming neurotic.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## EdenStarr

*Bumps, Mange, and Allergies*

I have a staffordshire bull terrier, she's developed the bumps on her head, and they are traveling down her spine. She was in contact with other dogs that had the same symptoms, which leads me to think that this is fungal. She also contracted the nastier strain of ringworm, tinea corporis. I have had dogs all of my life, and I know everyone is worrying about mange...THIS IS NOT MANGE. I've seen many differing types, and this is in NO way any of them. This is also NOT ringworm or bite allergies. I've seen all of these my whole life, and this is not that. I recommend a scrub bath with an antibacterial wash and a spray (it's new!) called Vetricyn Wound and Skin Care. It's a hydrogel spray that covers almost EVERYTHING dermal! The ringworm cleared with only TWO applications on the infected dogs at my sister's that my dog (and me) were exposed to. You can find this at Walmart, Fleet Farm, almost everywhere pet. I will post before and after of my dogs applications. Dermal issues are usually easy to fix on your own, so unless they are extreme and you've tried EVERYTHING...don't pay the vet first!


----------



## Alegisselle

All this information is very helpful my Pit also has these small bumps on his body and head! They were never hurting him of anything, but I do see him scratching more. 

Please let us know if what you did helped! And the food you looked in to!


----------



## sfulton2000

*Pit Bulls are sensitive- allergies common!*

Our Bella is now 5 and for the first 1 1/2 years we battled the bumps. The vet put her on antibiotics so often and she never really got better. Plus she always had runny, sometimes blood tinged stool with mucous in it. Plus she often had horrible gas and a rumbling tummy. My dad kept suggesting it could be a food allergy. I wish I would have listened to him sooner! After a lot of research I decided to cut chicken out of her diet. It was the main protein in her food (like a lot of foods) and is a known allergen to some dogs. I switched her to Orijen 6 Fish and also started her on good animal probiotics/digestive enzymes. The probiotics were to reverse all the bad the antibiotics did to the natural gut flora. Within 2 weeks she was a happy, healthy girl with a great coat and other tummy/gut problems gone. Now we just deal with an occasional flair up when she gets a treat that has something that doesn't agree with her. Right now she is covered with bumps (especially on her head) and I just recently gave her a bully stick and a different kind of cookie. We have found she is sensitive to red meats as well. Through all the reading I've done- I've come to understand that some Pit Bulls are very sensitive to allergens. Right now I'm just looking for something to help with the bumps since the Benadryl isn't helping as much as usual. Good luck to you all...but think of allergies first when the bumps are on a Pit Bull.


----------



## Bella_debela

Hi, I had the same problem with my dog. The small bumps turned into big bald spots. Turned out to be the clogged anal gland. You should take her to the vet to get it discharged or you can give your dog a bone, a harder stool sometimes solves the problem.


----------



## reddnkay

My 3month old has the exact same thing pictures are identical to her head did you ever find a solution


----------



## reddnkay

My dog has the same thing


----------



## Cupsof7up

ses11485 said:


> I have a 7 month old pit named Peaches (not totally sure of her age as she is a rescued pound pup), and she has come down with some *little bumps on the top of her head between her ears*. I have been searching for any posts here and elsewhere but nothing that sounds quite on par with this. Sorry for the length, but I'm going to try to be thorough:
> 
> About 2 weeks ago we noticed 3 little bumps on her head which became scabs. They did *NOT* seem to bother her - no itching, and she didn't mind when we inspected them. The bumps were not filled with puss, nor did they have a 'head' or a black spot like acne. We picked off the scabs and the hair came off leaving tiny little bald spots that have not yet grown back.
> 
> At about the same time she had a very minor itchy redness under her front armpits. In addition, she had a bout of the 'liquid squirts' diarrhea - not sure if any of this was related. We used oatmeal shampoo and an oatmeal cream rinse and the itchiness went away almost immediately. We also decided to change her food from Iams proactive puppy to Orijen Regional Red because we were worried about allergies to poor dietary fillers.
> 
> After a trip to the vet, he told us the bumps on her head were *folliculitis*, and to keep an eye on it. He didn't seem too worried. For the diarrhea he gave us Centrine and Flagyl and told us to feed her rice and boiled chicken for the next couple days.
> 
> Just yesterday we started feeding her the Orijen food again and also gave her another bath because she had gotten really dirty at the dog park. Soft stool is back - but no liquid, thankfully. Today three more bumps showed up on her head in the same general area on her head.
> 
> I've been reading that bumps and hair loss can be anything including acne, demodectic or sarcoptic mange, folliculitis, allergies, stress, a diet too high in protein, etc.
> 
> Has anyone had symptoms like this? I paid a $226 vet bill for the diarrhea issue, which isn't completely fixed, and I don't want to bring her in to get a skin scrape sample if it's not needed and I'm just becoming neurotic.
> 
> Thanks!


My puppy has multiple tough bumps on his head and there is a lack of hair around them but they don't seem to bother him at all. He used to (and still does sometimes) run around like a maniac and bump his head on something pointed and it would end up cutting his head a bit and causing it to bleed, though it was never too bad. I noticed them starting to form when I took him outside for the first time when he was just a baby. Maybe he's just allergic to grass, but the vet didn't seem too concerned about them. I don't know if your puppy is suffering from the same exact thing but many of his siblings (whom I do not own) have the same exact problem. Either way, the vet said it was fine and they don't seem to bother him whatsoever. He could also be rubbing his head against the top of his kennel, and I was wondering if your pup is ever put in a kennel? And I was also wondering if the bumps on her head were tough or not. Thank you


----------

